# Anybody know this grass?



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

I have clumps of this wierd grass growing with my kbg. Is it a fine fescue?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I would expect fine fescue to be darker green. Unfortunately, my guess therefore goes rather in the direction of Poa trivialis (shiny leaf undersides, upper side with double groove in the middle, weak roots with stolons).


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I would guess Triv as well.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Here’s a close up.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

That doesn't look like Triv to me. Bent grass maybe??


----------

